# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые вычислили группу крови сексменьшинств

## Irina

*Ученые вычислили группу крови сексменьшинств*

ТОКИО, 28 апреля. Группа крови влияет на характер человека, на его жизнь, работу и любовь. Как передает «Вокруг Света», в Японии даже существует такое понятие как бурахара — дискриминация по группе крови.

Работодатели могут не принять работу человека, если их не устроит его группа крови. Обыватели ходят на свидания, выбирая пару исключительно по группе крови. Жители Страны Восходящего Солнца верят, что обладатели первой группы решительны и самоуверены, а те, у кого вторая группа — надежны и склонны к самопожертвованию, зато замкнуты и беспокойны. Уравновешены и слишком требовательны к себе и окружающим люди с четвертой группой крови. В меру эгоистичны и очень умны обладатели третьей группы.

Несколько лет назад специалисты Государственного университета в Майноте, штат Северная Дакота, США, пришли к выводу, что с определенной группой крови и резус-фактором может быть связана и сексуальная ориентация человека. Ученые утверждают, что большая часть людей традиционной ориентации имеет вторую группу крови, в то время как у гомосексуалистов она встречается реже, а у лесбиянок – чаще. Кроме того, среди гомосексуалистов и лесбиянок намного чаще встречаются люди с отрицательным резус-фактором по сравнению с людьми традиционной ориентации.

Как ранее передавал «Росбалт», по данным бразильских ученых, возможно изменение резус-фактора крови человека. Команда экспертов провела ряд исследований среди пациентов, перенесших операции по пересадке печени и селезенки. Оказалось, что в 12% случаях существует риск изменения резус-фактора с отрицательного на положительный и наоборот. Причем сама группа крови остается прежней.

----------

